# Leather & Equipment Auction in Ohio



## bjjohns (May 26, 2013)

I was going to put this in fibers, but it's not really appropriate. I plan on going to the Weaver Leather Auction  this year (June 19th & 20th). Last time I went I got a really great deal on a Durkopf-Adler flatbed industrial sewing machine (It will sew up to 1/2" thick), as well as a whole bunch of nylon & propylene strapping (great for collars, tie-out, hinges, whatever. I bought neoprene sheets, some leather sides, a electric sole nailer (Don't ask - it was $5 ). That was 10 years ago.

Anybody else thinking of going?


----------



## norseofcourse (May 27, 2013)

This sounds so neat!  Middle of the week though, so I'm not sure.  Did you go both days last time?  Do they have any kind of schedule as to what gets auctioned each day?


----------



## bjjohns (May 27, 2013)

Last time I traveled up from Arkansas, so we did stay both days. They put out a schedule, and I am on the mailing list, but I just have not seen it yet this year. It's a long auction, usually with separate things going on at the same time. Like small hand tools in one ring, manufactured items (like bridles, lead ropes, etc.), and hardware (rivets, buckles, snaps, etc.) in a third.


----------



## goodhors (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the information.  We might just go!


----------

